# Raw bones



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been doing a bit more reading on raw and raw bones lately, and I read somewhere that some bones are better to feed than others. Are there any bones (other than cooked ones) that you will not feed? Have you had bad experiences with particular types of bones? Have you had a different experience with kibble-fed dogs eating bone vs. raw-fed?

Thanks!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Weight bearing bones from large animals is a no-go here. They can chip teeth. I also just in general stay away from raw beef bones (neck and ribs) because while most dogs CAN chew through them (including Meeko who's tiny), I worry about them still being too hard.

Dogs that are raw fed generally tend to digest the bones better in the beginning, I find.

My favorite bones to feed are: poultry necks, pork ribs/neck, and poultry feet.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ammy doesn't do very well on beef bones(they always give her runny poops because I think they're a little rich for her) but she likes the hollow ones to chew on. I usually buy her lamb bones to chew on if I get them, I don't think they're as hard as some of the beef bones.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

I periodically (every three or four weeks) give my 60-pound kibble-fed Kayla a raw beef rib bone without any adverse effects. It has never made her poops runny but, in fact, a bit dryer than usual it seems. I do take the rib bone away from her when she has gnawed it small enough to where she might either swallow it or possibly get it lodged in the roof of her mouth (recently saw that being dealt with on a veterinarian tv show, poor dog). It might not be necessary to short change her, but I'd rather play it safe. When I bring out the old vinyl tablecloth to spread out for carpet protection (for her to lay on while chewing) she excitedly knows what's to follow!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro has minor slab fractures (molars clearly chipped in that way, but no abscesses and no vet work done) from weight bearing bones. His 'problem' is he chews to consume the bone and is very serious about it, unlike other dogs that might chew for recreation. But I have a plethora of other bones to work with: neck, feet, ribs (ribs are the best for him). And I still give weight bearing bones sometimes, if they are small enough (ex. deer) but under very careful supervision. 

I think knowing your dog's habits is key. I would give weight bearing bones to dogs who might just be interested in stripping the meat away and gnawing on the knobs, but definitely not to a dog like mine who is obsessed with just getting through it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not do the smoked bones that I see in stores for dogs. NO! not for me nor my dogs. I also do not give weight bearing bones of any animal for my dogs. I do occasionally give my dogs chicken backs and necks. (raw only) I do limit how many I give in a day or week. Too much causes problems. I avoid pork products or fish products because I just read too much. If you do pork or fish, it is best to freeze for a couple of weeks before you give it to your pet. I will add that ribs from beef or lamb or goats are good choices in my book. Cow tracheas are a good one too. Just read a recipe on how to make your own trachea treats for your dog. HMMM. Rule of thumb is like candy for us. A little at a time is ok but overdue it and your pup can get sick.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Type of bone depends on what you want the dog to get out of it. My dogs usually get completely edible chicken, lamb or rabbit bone for nutrition. These are small amounts of bone given daily to a couple times a week - small amounts of bone in large enough bits of meat. Turkey and duck are also generally completely edible and lamb and pork can go either way depending on the size of the bone. I think dogs just get tired of chewing and stop but they could eat the whole thing if they liked. These bones tend to not last long enough to do the other main reason we give bones to dogs, polish teeth. I try to give the dogs a bone they cannot completely consume about once a week. Really big pork bones work. Large beef ribs work. Pig feet work unless your dog gets wise to how hard it is to get anything off them like Max. Max was off beef ribs when he started raw as he thought all bones were meant to be crunched up and swallowed like chicken wings. NOOOO. Turned out a couple beef ribs left in a mini rack were a terrific natural food puzzle and he had so much fun figuring it out he didn't attempt to crunch right through and has been fine with beef ribs since.

One main point is to give a big bone. Small ones can get swallowed in a big bit, not good. So when I have chops or steaks the dogs do NOT get those bones. I can buy cut up pork neck bones or whole pork neck bones, I only take whole ones. The usual safe size is considered to be about the size of the dog's skull, a chicken quarter or couple of beef ribs left together work for lab sized dogs for instance. Another is to be sure there is some meat on it. This gets the dog some safe chewing when they are super excited about this awesome treat and they may slow down and think about how to get more connective tissue and such off rather than break up the big bone to get it into the stomach.

When the dogs were on kibble I gave raw beef ribs once a week on top of the usual amount of kibble meals and they were fine, don't remember any stool change. Now I would reduce the kibble fed so not to overfeed the dog. When Max went on 100% raw he did have a bit of mucous and unevenly digested bone which I don't remember seeing on the rib+kibble. Perhaps the bulk from the fiber disguised any minor problems the dogs had? I do remember Sassy having concrete poop after enjoying a smoked pork bone a little too much.

Bad experiences? That smoked bone wasn't so good. Chicken neck for a 38 pound dog got swallowed whole, not so good. Forgetting to break off the too small and round spine bone on beef ribs and having to take away bone from Ginger and Artie, not so good. Max thinks pig feet are a big gyp. If I gave a turkey drum to a new to raw dog I would be horrified at the apparently sharp shards it breaks into except I see Max carefully picking them up and crunching them up. This is a dog that wanted my pincushion and carefully pulled the poky pins out before trying to play with it though.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I really appreciate everyone's input and experiences! We mostly use raw bones as a recreational treat/activity.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

i agree with no weight bearing bones to reduce the likelihood of chipped or broken teeth. We like rib bones the best. My dogs do consume the full bones.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris has been getting raw bones from the time I first got her. She does usually consume the whole bone unless I am right there to take it away when it starts to get too small. It worries me sometimes but so far no problems. I do not give her the "soup bones" that are from the legs and just have some marrow in them but get the cut up bones from around the joints or the shoulder blade. They seem more of a gristle type bone and certainly no problem for her to chew up. I am afraid I look at chicken or turkey bones and cannot convince myself to feed them. They just look too sharp when they are crunched up even though they are raw. I know a lot of people feed them with no problems though. Susie, my Bernese cross has been getting bones all her life and she is ten years old now and her teeth are clean of any plaque and she has never been to a Vet to have them cleaned. She chews on her bones but has never chewed them up and swallowed them like Kris does.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

No weight bearing bones like legs from large animals, even turkey drumsticks are pushing it. No marrow bones, no soup bones, nothing hard like that. My basic guideline is that if my dog has to gnaw then it's too hard. If it makes a loud "pop" sound instead of a satisfying crunch, it's too hard. Beef ribs about the hardest bones mine get, they are the cutoff for what I'll allow them to gnaw on, as the bones do take some gnawing but are not too hard. I break my own rule by giving them deer antlers though. Mine have been working on the same antler for over a month.


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

I will second the antler. If they only reason you are giving bones is for recreation I find that the antlers seem to be a better bet. They aren't fatty so you don't have to worry about the calories, they have a soft bit that the dogs can chew into but will not chip teeth, they don't stain or smell bad and they last a lot longer than any bone. Initially they seem crazy expensive, but overall it's worth it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

UpShift said:


> I will second the antler. If they only reason you are giving bones is for recreation I find that the antlers seem to be a better bet. They aren't fatty so you don't have to worry about the calories, they have a soft bit that the dogs can chew into but will not chip teeth, they don't stain or smell bad and they last a lot longer than any bone. Initially they seem crazy expensive, but overall it's worth it.


Snowball has zero interest in actually chewing on anything unless there is food involved. Any time we've gone to the pet store, he's completely ignored the antlers, (split or not). I also worry about the antlers being too hard for his teeth.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i give my dog center cut femur bones (beef). if i give him a center cut bone split he gets the runs.
i think he gets the runs from the split bones because of the amount of marrow he gets.



Kyndall54 said:


> Ammy doesn't do very well on beef bones(they always give her runny poops because I think they're a little rich for her) but she likes the hollow ones to chew on. I usually buy her lamb bones to chew on if I get them, I don't think they're as hard as some of the beef bones.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

What do Raw bones provide that cannot be gotten in Kibble?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yellowsnow said:


> What do Raw bones provide that cannot be gotten in Kibble?


 Chewing. 

And, what does (for humans) a homecooked meal provide that cannot be gotten in a meal replacement bar?

My dogs like beef ribs for recreational chewing. I haven't really tried anything else just because beef ribs are reasonably cheap and easy to get.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Chewing.
> 
> And, what does (for humans) a homecooked meal provide that cannot be gotten in a meal replacement bar?
> 
> My dogs like beef ribs for recreational chewing. I haven't really tried anything else just because beef ribs are reasonably cheap and easy to get.


Dogs can chew on sticks. Does a Dog need to chew?

Does chewing on Ribs make you feel better or the dog? My dogs are happy and have never seen a rib outside of teh game we chase.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They do chew on sticks. Sticks don't last as long as bones . Yes, some dogs need to chew. Not all. I imagine my dogs would be happy enough not chewing on ribs but they like 'em, they're cheap, and the bones scrape the crud off their teeth so I can't think of any reason not to give them bones.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Yellowsnow said:


> Dogs can chew on sticks. Does a Dog need to chew?
> 
> Does chewing on Ribs make you feel better or the dog? My dogs are happy and have never seen a rib outside of teh game we chase.


I don't want chewed stick all over my house. 

I usually go to the butcher and get a few bones. They also get deer antlers. Luckily I usually don't have to buy them as I have tons of family members who hunt and they get dropped off. Plus I have a large field the dogs run in and sometimes find an antler. But they also find other parts of the deer they bring back that are pretty gross,lol. I only got 3 this year though :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww, I want to go shed hunting but, well, it's cold out there . Someday I will. A friend gave my dogs an elk shed he found and they love it. A few of the tines are chewed off but it's still pretty big. It amuses me to see them carrying the huge antler around the house, LOL.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe dogs don't need to chew as much some think that they do.

Old Man Winter has taken a dump on PA this year. We have little opportunity to go out and have fun this year. My dogs still don't need to chew on anything.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's. . .nice? I don't know why you care if other people's dogs like to chew on things.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> That's. . .nice? I don't know why you care if other people's dogs like to chew on things.



I don't care if dog owners like their dogs to chew on things. The Dogs really don't care unless taught such behavior.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm sure you have brilliant training techniques to suppress natural behaviors but I assure you nobody needed to teach my dog to chew on things .


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> I'm sure you have brilliant training techniques to suppress natural behaviors but I assure you nobody needed to teach my dog to chew on things .



So correct the dog from chewing on your slippers with something other than reinforcing the chewing. It's worked for many.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, I like robot dogs . I don't feel the need to do that, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Yes, I like robot dogs . I don't feel the need to do that, but thanks anyway.


Please explain. I would love to know what a robot dog is.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A dog whose natural behaviors has been suppressed for the sake of being well-behaved. Not really my thing.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> A dog whose natural behaviors has been suppressed for the sake of being well-behaved. Not really my thing.


Thats cool. So those who Suppress Chewing for teh sake of slippers and coffee tables, yet have happy dogs are cool to right?


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> I don't want chewed stick all over my house.
> 
> I usually go to the butcher and get a few bones. They also get deer antlers. Luckily I usually don't have to buy them as I have tons of family members who hunt and they get dropped off. Plus I have a large field the dogs run in and sometimes find an antler. But they also find other parts of the deer they bring back that are pretty gross,lol. I only got 3 this year though :/
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


momtolabs- 

just curious do you boil the antlers before giving them to your dogs? I've found some antlers laying around in the woods when I go on photoshoots but I've never given them to Ammy because I feel like they might be bacteria infested or whatever. my family only hunts ducks so i don't know much about deer antlers!


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Yellowsnow, a dog can, and often times is, able to be trained to chew on things other than slippers. Hence the thousands of dog toys, bones and other various things made specifically for dogs to chew on. Dogs are smart. They learn what is okay and what isn't. its not like a switch where they chew everything or nothing at all. Some dogs are chewers and some aren't. It helps with dental hiegene and busts boredom. I'm not sure of the downside here...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Kyndall54 said:


> momtolabs-
> 
> just curious do you boil the antlers before giving them to your dogs? I've found some antlers laying around in the woods when I go on photoshoots but I've never given them to Ammy because I feel like they might be bacteria infested or whatever. my family only hunts ducks so i don't know much about deer antlers!


I can't imagine what bacteria would be on them that isn't on everything else in the woods. I never boiled the elk antler my friend gave my dogs.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

UpShift said:


> Yellowsnow, a dog can, and often times is, able to be trained to chew on things other than slippers. Hence the thousands of dog toys, bones and other various things made specifically for dogs to chew on. Dogs are smart. They learn what is okay and what isn't. its not like a switch where they chew everything or nothing at all. Some dogs are chewers and some aren't. It helps with dental hiegene and busts boredom. I'm not sure of the downside here...


I am not advocating a down side, I just would rather prevent teh chewing overall when they are young.

I am looking through my glass though. My dogs are tired when they come inside.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Antlers are fine without any boiling. I have dogs that find sheds(and worse) and chew on them when we walk/train. No issues.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought your dogs didn't need to chew on things. Well, this is anticlimactic .


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> I thought your dogs didn't need to chew on things. Well, this is anticlimactic .


They don't. Sometimes they find things, like poo and dead animals. Inside they are happy for kibble, and nap.

There is a thing know as a "Switch". I look for that in breeding.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

No I don't boil the antlers. I was concerned at first too but someone on a differant forum told me her dog finds antlers in there field all the time ans they just give them to him!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Plus I remember when I was small our dogs would find them and chew on them. They even dragged whole carcasses into the weird after harvest season(yuck) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yellowsnow said:


> They don't. Sometimes they find things, like poo and dead animals. Inside they are happy for kibble, and nap.
> 
> There is a thing know as a "Switch". I look for that in breeding.


 Yeah, and I bet if your dogs lived a typical suburban existence they would not be quite so settled indoors without entertainment like chewing. Obviously a dog who gets to go out and find poo and antlers and dead animals is going to need fewer indoor diversions.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, and I bet if your dogs lived a typical suburban existence they would not be quite so settled indoors without entertainment like chewing. Obviously a dog who gets to go out and find poo and antlers and dead animals is going to need fewer indoor diversions.


And that brings up a whole different discussion.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Gypsy's kibble fed. The one time I supplemented with raw she LOVED it but threw it up about 15 minutes after. Too much, too soon? I would like to introduce raw bones, but I'm hesitate.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Gypsy's kibble fed. The one time I supplemented with raw she LOVED it but threw it up about 15 minutes after. Too much, too soon? I would like to introduce raw bones, but I'm hesitate.


My dogs are also kibble fed. They get raw bones and it doesn't faze them but like I stated before they eat some weird stuff in the fields,lol. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Gypsy's kibble fed. The one time I supplemented with raw she LOVED it but threw it up about 15 minutes after. Too much, too soon? I would like to introduce raw bones, but I'm hesitate.


What was it and how much of it?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

It was a turkey neck. I fed that as substitute for her 2nd meal of the day, I believe. Great to see how well she worked her teeth on it! But it came right back up. :/


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> It was a turkey neck. I fed that as substitute for her 2nd meal of the day, I believe. Great to see how well she worked her teeth on it! But it came right back up. :/


Turkey necks are kinda rough for a first RMB. I would recommend trying chicken as a first raw meal (a chicken back, drumstick, thigh, quarter, etc.). Turkey necks are great and all but those bones can be hard on some dogs' stomachs at first. It's a lot of food, too, especially if you fed a whole one.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Jewel is fed kibble, but we give her marrow bones weekly and chicken backs anytime we have them. She has never had any bowel issues and goes crazy for raw meat. She has also eaten rabbits and ducks she's found outside. We are changing her to 100% raw as soon as this kibble is done.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I've also seen that sometimes a raw fed dog will regurgitate because they haven't chewed things well enough. They just eat it back up and chew more. Really gross. Annabel's only ever regurgitated a mouse that she tried to swallow whole. She's usually very good about chewing.

Also, I hadn't even thought to look for shed antlers! I know there are quite a few deer who spend time in the woody stream area at the lower end of our property. I'll have to go on a little walk and keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I started Jubel's first raw bones with turkey necks. He got a whole turkey neck, about a pound, to replace his second meal of the day once a week. He loved it and never had a negative issue with them. He is now partially raw fed, PM meal each day. He gets half chicken quarters, half turkey necks, chicken feet as his raw meaty bones. Does well with all and enjoys them greatly.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

scwolek said:


> Turkey necks are kinda rough for a first RMB. I would recommend trying chicken as a first raw meal (a chicken back, drumstick, thigh, quarter, etc.). Turkey necks are great and all but those bones can be hard on some dogs' stomachs at first. It's a lot of food, too, especially if you fed a whole one.


Our only problem with chicken is that Gypsy appears to be allergic to it, as per her response to kibble containing chicken meat. I assume she'd have the same or greater allergic response to raw chicken?

I do really appreciate the help, though! I have been wanting to reintroduce raw, but am indecisive on the best way to go about it.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

dagwall said:


> I started Jubel's first raw bones with turkey necks. He got a whole turkey neck, about a pound, to replace his second meal of the day once a week. He loved it and never had a negative issue with them. He is now partially raw fed, PM meal each day. He gets half chicken quarters, half turkey necks, chicken feet as his raw meaty bones. Does well with all and enjoys them greatly.


I just think Jubel is so adorable! Jewel does fine on chicken bones and I have some turkey necks in the freezer. I think I'll crack em open next week


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks, Jewel is very cute as well. We have also tried pork ribs but I don't think he chews them well enough so haven't tried again.


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Our only problem with chicken is that Gypsy appears to be allergic to it, as per her response to kibble containing chicken meat. I assume she'd have the same or greater allergic response to raw chicken?
> 
> I do really appreciate the help, though! I have been wanting to reintroduce raw, but am indecisive on the best way to go about it.


Actually, dogs allergic to cooked chicken aren't usually allergic to raw and vice versa. Cooking changes the protein so they're considered separate. So it could be worth a shot to try some chicken, maybe start with a small amount just in case . Otherwise, some good options for starting are rabbit, quail, and duck but those would all be pricey! Turkey necks are great, just too much for some new dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Our only problem with chicken is that Gypsy appears to be allergic to it, as per her response to kibble containing chicken meat. I assume she'd have the same or greater allergic response to raw chicken?
> 
> I do really appreciate the help, though! I have been wanting to reintroduce raw, but am indecisive on the best way to go about it.


 Sometimes raw chicken is fine where dogs don't tolerate the kibbled stuff. For instance Sassy mostly ate chicken and rice kibble and had anal sac issues then on cooked chicken and rice no more anal sac problems. If you decided to start raw and you started with plain chicken then getting the best stuff you can find, perhaps pastured chicken with no corn or soy fed is top of the line, and started with bony backs that are skinned with all visible fat removed that might take all but the possibility of a real allergy out of the picture.

You don't have to start with chicken, chicken is just easy and cheap. You could source good lean pork and use that instead or rabbit or try turkey. Just need a protein with edible bone that can have the fat trimmed off so you can be flexible and adjust bone and fat content easily meal to meal. Oh, and be able to feed a safe meal. Don't want to feed something that can be swallowed without sufficient chomping! I could see buying whole pork loin and hand carving into chops so the bone has a lot of meat attached or buying a whole turkey and cutting the back and ribs up into serving bits to start out. Rabbit is about the same as chicken to cut up, easy. After she is fine on the usual meats you can use cheaper bone sources and cut out the super expensive stuff if you need to. Ginger only needs bone a couple times a week to maintain good stool quality, Max needed it every other day where you usually start out with daily bone and meat.

Max has had a couple redos. I just encouraged him to try again. Prissy guy didn't really want to eat food that wouldn't stay put but he did in the end. A whole turkey neck is about 150% a day's ration for him, around here they are about a pound each so a whole neck could have been too much food and also not chomped enough for her tummy's comfort. Turkey necks are perfect for Max, one of his very favorite meaty bones, but I give him half a neck.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Yellowsnow said:


> What do Raw bones provide that cannot be gotten in Kibble?


Dental health, fresh variety in diet, mental/physical stimulation, simply the fact that some dogs like to chew things. Our dogs (and myself) would much rather enjoy meaty bones than me brushing their teeth. It's also nice to see how incredibly excited they get when they see me preparing meaty bones for them.




Yellowsnow said:


> Dogs can chew on sticks....


I'd prefer my dog not to eat/chew inedible sticks and pieces of wood.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Agreed, raw chicken is different than chicken kibble. Jubel doesn't do great on chicken kibble but has no issues with raw chicken. He got loose stool and gunky eyes with chicken kibble, didn't do well with the one duck kibble I tried either. Haven't tried and raw duck yet but I'd guess he'd be fine with it.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> .
> I'd prefer my dog not to eat/chew inedible sticks and pieces of wood.



In the book titled 'Wolves capturing the Natural Spirit of these Incredible Animals' written by Shaun Ellis. It states that Naturalist first saw wolves chewing twigs and branches thought the wolves were sharpening their teeth prior to a kill, now they think the wolf is cleaning their teeth after a kill. Just thought this was cool to know this fact. Your statement reminded me of this statement in this book.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> In the book titled 'Wolves capturing the Natural Spirit of these Incredible Animals' written by Shaun Ellis. It states that Naturalist first saw wolves chewing twigs and branches thought the wolves were sharpening their teeth prior to a kill, now they think the wolf is cleaning their teeth after a kill. Just thought this was cool to know this fact. Your statement reminded me of this statement in this book.


Interesting! My dog, however, is a nincompoop and instead of cleaning her teeth, she makes it her job to ingest the splinters. Then barfs her face off for the rest of the night. She's so majestic.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Interesting! My dog, however, is a nincompoop and instead of cleaning her teeth, she makes it her job to ingest the splinters. Then barfs her face off for the rest of the night. She's so majestic.


Well yes domestic dogs just seem to do this. Today a little black pug came over from the e-vet today for a post exploratory surgery. The e-vet removed a stomach full of bark chips from the dog. This is the dog's 3rd exploratory surgery for such a thing. Good golly you would think the owners would no longer use wood chips for lawn dressings. Pretty expensive flower bed choice


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

luv mi pets said:


> Well yes domestic dogs just seem to do this. Today a little black pug came over from the e-vet today for a post exploratory surgery. The e-vet removed a stomach full of bark chips from the dog. This is the dog's 3rd exploratory surgery for such a thing. Good golly you would think the owners would no longer use wood chips for lawn dressings. Pretty expensive flower bed choice


I love pugs but good golly they can be dumb. lol I'm glad Charlie has yet to require exploitative surgery. Hopefully she never will. :S


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Our only problem with chicken is that Gypsy appears to be allergic to it, as per her response to kibble containing chicken meat. I assume she'd have the same or greater allergic response to raw chicken?
> 
> I do really appreciate the help, though! I have been wanting to reintroduce raw, but am indecisive on the best way to go about it.


Most people start off with chicken, but turkey is an option too. I think it's perfectly fine to start off with a turkey neck.

Several suggestions though:
- Start off with smaller meals -- don't give her the recommended amount when you first start off.
- Make sure your dog takes time chewing the bone.
- Feed the raw meal before you feed kibble, or just skip kibble all together. Some people even recommend fasting the day before.

You are still going to see some bone fragments, etc. and your dog might puke a couple of times in the beginning if they are not used to handling that much meat, but eventually Gypsy will get used to it.


----------

